# EGR removal



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

hi guys......i am back again.......working on the car again........this time i am having some questions........to remove the EGR.........i know one tube goes to the Fuel Pressure Regulator.......but i don't know where to find the other one for the brake booster.....please help me!


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

http://www.az240sx.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=17741
Here is a link to a down load thread...It helps


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There's a pipe that runs behind the motor from the EGR to the exhaust manifold that must be removed. Now you can remove the EGR and replace it with a plate; install a plug into the vacuum line.


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

those lines are so hard to get out i tried and tried. i used penetrating oil and channel locks all it did was tear it up. now i have a pace setter header sitting in my garage collecting dust cuz noone will remove the egr system its gay.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Use an acetylene torch to heat the fitting to a dull cherry red, then immediately use a large wrench to unscrew the fitting.


----------



## 240newbie (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm having the same problem removing the EGR tube from my exhaust manifold. Suppossedly Corrosion X is the best penetrating oil there is but it didn't help me out much. So if I heat the fitting to a dull cherry red and use a wrench to yank it out, will I be able to use it again? Maybe that is a dumb question but I'm fairly new to working on cars.


----------



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

*Half way done!!!!!!!!!!!*

hi guys it is me again...........yeh........removing EGR is a pain....but i figured that i don't need it anyway if i go furthur on turbo or supercharge on this KA...

i bought the egr block plate........and also yanking out of the vacuum tubes on the lower intake manifold......just took out the swirl valve last night...it was blocking my space to put back the upper manifold.....so far i am fine now......got finals next week......and gotta to find a new spot for fishing too!!!!!!!!!!!!!

also have some questions.....after i take out all the vacuum lines.....is other parts have electirc sensors on them will light up on ECU code?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

240newbie said:


> I'm having the same problem removing the EGR tube from my exhaust manifold. Suppossedly Corrosion X is the best penetrating oil there is but it didn't help me out much. So if I heat the fitting to a dull cherry red and use a wrench to yank it out, will I be able to use it again? Maybe that is a dumb question but I'm fairly new to working on cars.


Just don't over-heat the fitting so that it starts to melt; other then that, the fitting should be reusable.

Be very very careful with the torch around gas lines. We want to continue talking to you in the near future.


----------

